# Deutschland sucht den Superstar Komplett ausgewechselt! DAS ist die neue Jury!



## Claudia (12 Okt. 2017)

* Deutschland sucht den Superstar Komplett ausgewechselt! DAS ist die neue Jury! *

Zur 15. Staffel von „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“ hat Dieter Bohlen gleich drei neue Gesichter hinter’s Jury-Pult geholt.
Am 15. Oktober starten in Frankfurt die Jury-Castings zur neuen DSDS-Staffel, die ab Januar 2018 ausgestrahlt wird. Doch wer sitzt diesmal neben Chef-Juror Dieter Bohlen (63) hinter dem Pult? Dass YouTuberin Shirin David (22) nicht mehr mit von der Partie sein wird, war absehbar, doch der Pop-Titan hat gleich die gesamte Jury ausgewechselt! Das bedeutet, auch Schlagersängerin Michelle (45) und „Scooter“-Frontmann H.P. Baxxter (53) mussten nach zwei Jahren ihre Plätze räumen.
*
Das sind die Neuen*

Wie der Sender RTL am Mittwoch (11. Oktober) offiziell bekannt gab, werden wir in der Jubiläums-Staffel drei ganz neue Gesichter an Bohlens Seite sehen: Produzent und DJ Mousse T. (51), Musical-, Pop- und Schlager-Sternchen Ella Endlich (33) sowie Sängerin Carolin Niemczyk (27).
Damit bekommt der Pop-Titan Unterstützung von ein paar echten Experten. Mousse T. ist seit über 20 Jahren im Musik-Business tätig, arbeitete u.a. mit Michael Jackson und den Backstreet Boys zusammen und schrieb den Welthit „Sex Bomb" für Tom Jones. Carolin Niemczyk ist Sängerin und Songwriterin und mit ihrer Band „Glasperlenspiel" aktuell eine der erfolgreichsten Musiker Deutschlands. Ella Endlich steht seit ihrem 14. Lebensjahr auf der Bühne und landete mit dem Song „Küss mich, halt mich, lieb mich“ einen Mega-Erfolg.
*
Diese Staffel soll anders werden*

Damit weht auf jeden Fall eine Menge frischer Wind im DSDS-Studio. Genau das wollte der Sender nach dem Quoten-Tief der letzten Staffel und dem schwächsten Finale aller Zeiten auch erreichen. „Es ist bekannt, dass wir Zuschauer verloren haben“, erklärte UFA-Geschäftsführer Nico Hofmann (57) kürzlich gegenüber dem Magazin „HÖRZU“. Er habe die letzten Monate viel mit Dieter Bohlen und RTL über die Neuausrichtung der Sendung gesprochen. „Es ist diese Heldenreise ,From Zero to Hero’, die mitreißt. Du willst sehen, wie sich jemand ernsthaft weiterentwickelt - und da muss DSDS offen gestanden wieder hin“, so der Plan. Wir sind gespannt!
_Im Video seht ihr, was aus der allerersten DSDS-Jury geworden ist

Quelle: bunte.de
_


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Okt. 2017)

Der letzte Strohhalm 

Schade, dass Caro sich sowas antut, sollten lieber mehr touren ohno


----------



## redfive (12 Okt. 2017)

Nix is mit komplett - Bohlen ist noch dabeikopf99kopf99kopf99


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Okt. 2017)

da hat ja der Sender RTL wieder ein paar Pfeifen bekommen die Leute verarschen können.
Wenn nichts mehr läuft bei RTL kommt jeder unter.


----------



## lool (18 Aug. 2019)

DSDS ist sowieso out meiner Meinung nach


----------

